# Brightness control (F2&F3) not working - HP Laptop



## jjhere (Oct 22, 2015)

In my windows 8 HP laptop, brightness control buttons F2 & F3 suddenly stopped working. How to resolve this issue ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and complete model number of that HP laptop?
What's the exact part/product number(P/N) on it?

Do you remember what you did to that laptop before the F2/F3 buttons issues occurred?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jjhere (Oct 22, 2015)

HP ab 032 tx
http://www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion...b-win8-1-2gb-graph-m2w75pa/p/itme6vvfhn4r6yqz

I didn't do anything unusual, suddenly one day I noticed that these brightness control buttons are not working. On pressing the keys, brightness control slide is displayed, but its not moving(increasing/decreasing).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have a *HP Pavilion 15-ab032tx Notebook PC* which comes with Windows 8.1 - which I've never used.

I can't find the support site for your laptop, so I'm guessing you didn't purchase it in North America.

I ran across a number of forums where people were complaining of display issues with that model laptop, so you're not the first one.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jjhere (Oct 22, 2015)

I bought it from India.

Saw people complaining about the same issue in different forums. But, didn't got any perfect solution.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the HP support site in India.
http://www8.hp.com/in/en/contact-hp/support.html

--------------------------------------------------------------

Go here and scroll down the page and then complete the necessary information.
https://support.hp.com/in-en/contac...b000-Notebook-PC-series/7771366/model/7919380

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Mr. Flavallee - so sorry for butting in here but could really use your help here: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/upgrade-from-windows-8-to-windows-8-1.1158947/
> Didn't want to open another post since I already had one open on this problem but wasn't getting anymore help with it and that you would take a look. Once again I apologize for jumping in here


I've never used Windows 8 or 8.1, so I can't address any issues with it, and is one reason why I didn't reply to your thread.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

